
London ranks 39th in the world for quality of living - neverminder
http://www.hitc.com/en-gb/2016/02/23/london-ranks-39th-in-the-world-for-quality-of-living/
======
joefarish
I'd be interested in seeing a breakdown of these quality of living rankings by
things like wealth, socio-economic class etc. If you are wealthy I can only
imagine London is more like one of the top 10 cities in the world to live in.

~~~
aries1980
It really depends on your needs. If you need a city with clean streets, fresh
air, up-to-date infrastructure, better value for money, you look further.

------
WormyMcSquirmy
Belfast is 64th? Not too bad all things considered.

